# coexistence of packages for 2 versions of Python



## AlexaAlexa (Nov 13, 2017)

Hi gents,

I have FreeBSD-11 amd64, and I use default Python as 2.7.

I am trying to build a port for a software which specifically calls for python 3.6 ...  most of my site packages were build for 2.7...

Python 3.6 exists, but is not the default. This package wants things lile scipy, numpy, cython, python-numeric, etc, to be created for python 3.6 ...  How am i to proceed here ???

Best regards,

Alex


----------



## rigoletto@ (Nov 13, 2017)

When *python:2* ports does not have a *python:3* version, you need to create a python:3 SLAVE port - most of _py3-something_ ports are SLAVE ports. However, ports FLAVORS just arrived to ports-mgmt/poudriere and we should soon just need to create one port to build both (and more).

I do not know if FLAVORED ports are already being accepted, and the rules to add FLAVORS to existing ports are not out yet (as far I know), but I know any python stuff will need to be previously accepted by @ports-mgmt (or something) before being committed to the ports tree


----------

